# امراض الاظافر وانواعها بالصور



## اني بل (19 مايو 2015)

*لمحة فيزيولوجية  و تشريحية:

إن للظفر أهمية كبيرة  من الناحية العملية والجمالية , فهو يسمح بمسك الأشياء الدقيقة , كما يسمح  بإرضاء رغبة الحك والدفاع عن النفس في بعض الحالات 
أما من الناحية  التشخيصية والعلاجية , فإنه يشكل معضلة كبيرة , ذلك لأن العديد من الأمراض  الجلدية تتجلى بمظاهر متشابهة عند إصابتها للظفر , كما تتطلب معالجة الظفر  إذا ما وضع التشخيص الصحيح له زمنا طويلا نظرا" لبطئ نموه حيث أن الظفر  ينمو بمعدل 3-4 ملم شهريا . وأن نمو أظافر اليدين أسرع من نمو أظافر  القدمين إذ يحتاج ظفر اليدين لكي يتجدد كاملا حوالي 5-6 اشهر في حين يحتاج  ظفر القدمين لتجديده من 10- 12 شهرا , علما بأن نمو الأظافر يزداد في عدد  من الأمراض الجلدية كالصداف الشائع بينما يتناقص أيضا في آفات أخرى كالحزاز  المسطح , وينمو في الصيف بسرعة أكبر منه في الشتاء . كما ويختلف نمو الظفر  لدى الأشخاص البدنين عما هو عليه الحال لدى النحليين أو الرياضيين , إضافة  لذلك فان حجم و ثخانة الأظافر تختلف ما بين شخص وآخر ,كما وقد تحدث ثخانة  وتمسك للأظفار في بعض الأمراض الجلدية كما في ثخن الأظافر الولادي . 
هذا ويضطرب نمو الظفر ويعتل باضطراب النسيج المنتج  له ( اضطراب رحم الظفر)كما وقد يتأثر نمو الظفر أيضا ولو قليلا باضطراب مجراه.
*
*




*​*  يتكون الظفر من صفحات متقرنة وهو من منشأ بشروي , كما ويتعلق في اللحافة  الجلدية 3\4 أرباع حافاته , لكنه يبقى حرا في حافته القاصيه ,أما نهايته  الدانية التي تغوص تحت الطية الظفرية الخلفية فتدعى بجذر الظفر , كما ويدعى  الجلد الذي يغطي الجذر بالطية فوق الظفرية . أما القسم الظاهر من الظفر  والذي يرتبط بوجهة السفلي باللحافة التي تدعى الظفر فيسمى بجسم الظفر هذا  وتنفصل الحافة الأمامية للظفر ,والتي تجري لها تقليما مستمرا ,عن سريرة  مبتعدة عن لب الإصبع بفرضة تدعى الفرضة الأمامية للظفرة يدعى الجزء الأبيض  الهلالي الشكل من القسم الداني للظفر والذي يشكل القسم القاصي لرحم الظفر  بالهليل lunula*

*



*​*
تتولد الصفيحة الظفرية الذي يمتد مابين 3-6 ملم تحت طية الظفر الدانية .*
*إن أمراض الأظافر  NAIL DISEASES شائعة وتنجم عن أسباب عديدة منها ماهو وراثي ومنها ماهو كسبي  موضع ) رضي أو فطري ) كما تنجم أمراض الأظافر عن مرض جلدي عام يتناول  الظفر أثناء سيرة ,إضافة لذلك فان هنالك أمراض أو أفات ظفرية تظهر عند  الإصابة بأمراض عامة , أو عند إصابة الجهاز الغدي الداخلي باضطرابات .*

*-أما آفات الأظافر الو راثية: فعديدة جدا و غالبا ما تترافق مع اضطرابات وراثية أخرى نذكر من هذه الآفات :*
*--ثخن الأظافر الولادي  *
*-غياب الأظافر كلها أو بعضها متلازمة الظفر الرضغة (حثل الأظافر –لا تنسج في الرضغة –عيوب كلوية)*
*-كما ونذكر من الأسباب المكتسبة الموضعية التي تؤثر على الأظافر الرضوض – الفطور – قضم الإظفار .*
*-وسنذكر من الأمراض الجلدية التي تؤثر على الأظافر كلا من الصداف – الأكزيمة -  الحزاز المسطح  والثعلبة والفطور الجلدية*
*-وأخيرا  نذكر من الأمراض العامةالتي تؤدي إلى آفات تظهر على الأظافر – صلابة الجلد  المجموعي – الآفات الرئوية المزمنة – الآفات الكلوية الآفات المعدية  المعوية. *
*إن أمراض أو آفات الصفيحة الظفرية عديدة جدا و أهمها:*

*–  انشقاق الظفر ONYCHOSCHIZIA:*
*هو انشطار الصفيحة  الظفرية إلى صفيحات مرصوفة أفقيا بدءا من الحافة الحرة للجزء البعيد وهي  معضلة كثيرة الشيوع . ويمثل ذلك الانشطار خللا في التحام الخلايا المقترنة .  أما الأسباب المحتملة المؤدية إلى ذلك الانشقاق فهي العوامل الرضية كالعزف  على بعض الآلات الموسيقية مثل البيانو- والآلات الوترية , كما وقد يحدث  أيضا جراء تخرب كيميائي أو فيزيائي يصيب الصفيحة الظفرية من جراء الغسل  المتكرر أو الإكثار من تطبيق طلاء الإظفار أو مزيلات الجليدة (منطقة ما فوق  الظفر) كما ويجب التفكير في الأسباب المؤدية إلى الانشقاق كفقر الدم بعوز  الحديد أيضا .*
*المعالجة :تجنب العوامل المسببة و معالجتها إضافة إلى تطبيق مراهم حماية الأظافر  أو حمامات الأظافر في زيت الزيتون الساخن  .*

*



*​*- حثل العشرين ظفر في سن الطفولة:*
*يمكن أن تصبح جميع  الأظافر رقيقة كامدة هشة وذات أحرف طولانية ودقيقة وذلك في سن الطفولة  مابين 1,5سنة حتى 12 سنة ويتهم الصداف والحزاز المسطح بذلك دون دليل واسم  ويتراجع بشكل تلقائي ما بين العمر 19 و25 سنة ويعتقد أن سببه غامضا.*
*



*​*– انفكاك الأظفار onycholysis:*
*كثير ما يحصل انفكاك  جزئي للصفيحة الظفرية عن سرير الظفر حيث يبدأ الانفكاك عادة من الحافة  الحرة ثم يتقدم نحو الطرف الداني للظفر , واقل من ذلك فان الانفكاك يمكن أن  يبدأ من القسم الداني للصفيحة الظفرية ومنه يتجه نحو الحافة الحرة . هذا  وقد يحدث الانفكاك في نقطتين أو ثلاثة ومن ثم ينتشر مؤديا إلى اتحاد تلك  الانفكاكات ,وبهذا الشكل يصبح كامل القسم القاسي للظفر منفكا.*
*أما اللون الذي يأخذه  الانفصال فيكون بنيا مصفرا .لكن منطقة ما تحت الظفر المنفصلة عن الظفر  تبدو خضراء أو سوداء أو زرقاء وذلك نتيجة للاخماج المحدثة عن الجراثيم أو  الخمائر .هذا يصاب ظفرا أو أكثر بالانفكاك .*
*أما أسباب الانفكاك الأظافر: فهنالك أسباب موضعية – كيميائية وجهازية *
*1-الأسباب  الموضعية : يمكن لانفكاك الإظفار أن ينجم عن الرضوض المحدثة بالخدوش –  الوخز – الطعن وغرس الأجسام الأجنبية , كما يمكن أن ينجم انفكاك الاطفار  أيضا عن كل من الاخماج الفطرية – المقيحة (جرثومية ) أو الحموية (حلا بسيط  herpes simplex) .*
*






*
*انفكاك ظفر رضي المنشأ              انفكاك ظفر فطري المنشأ*​*2-الأسباب  الكيميائية : هنالك عددا من المواد الكيميائية تؤدي لانفكاك الأظافر و  منها مذيبات طلاء الإظفار – مقسيات الأظافر الحاوية في تركيبها على مادة  الفورمالين , والماء القلوي الحار الذي تغطس فيه أصابع اليدين إضافة لذلك  فان هناك انفكاك الأظافر الضوئي والذي ينجم عن تناول بعض مركبات  التتراسكلين مع التعرض للشمس .*
*



*​*3-الأسباب  الجهازية أو المجموعية : يلاحظ انفكاك الإظفار خلال الإصابة بأمراض جهازية  مثل قصور أو فرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية – الحمل –الافرنجي- الصداف الراحي –  التهاب الجلد التأتبي والشذوذات الولادية للأظافر .*
*



*
*انفكاك أظافر صدافي*​
*المعالجة  :  يجب تجنب الرضوض كلية كما يجب المحافظة على فراش الظفر جافا أما الجزء  المصاب من الظفر فيجب تقليمه لكن المعالجة الأكثر فعالية تقوم على تطبيق  مختلف الأدوية المشتملة على محاليل قطرانية ,ومراهم كورتيزونية ( ستروئيدية  قشرية) – والصادات الموضعية – والعوامل المضادة للفطور – إضافة لإبقاء  الأظفار قصيرة *

*–  الأمراض الجلدية المشاركة بإصابات ظفرية :*
*يتشارك العديد من الأمراض الجلدية  بإصابات ظفرية وصفية ونوعية في بعض الأحيان نذكر منها :*
*-الحزاز المسطح للأظافر :  تتراوح نسبة إصابة الأظافر في الحزاز المسطح ما بين1-10% علما بأن الحزاز  المسطح للأظافر يمكن أن يحدث بدون تغيرات جلدية , والأنماط المختلفة  لتغيرات الأظافر في الحزاز المسطح والتي هي أخاديد و حروف طولانية غير  منتظمة للصفيحة الظفرية وانفصال الصفيحة الظفرية مع ضمور فراش الظفر وتقران  ما تحت الظفر وتصبغات ما تحت الظفر*
*



*​
*-المعالجة : تكون بحقن الستيروئيدات القشرية ضمن الأفة أو بحقن التيريامسينولون عضليا كل 4-5 أسابيع*
*- الأظافر الصدفية :  إن إصابة الأظافر شائعة في الصداف وتتراوح نسبتها ما بين 10-50% وتتجلى  الإصابات الظفرية في الصداف على الصفيحة الظفرية بإمكانية وجود تنقرات وأقل  منها وجود الأخاديد والخطوط المعترضة وتفتت الصفيحة الظفرية أو وبش مع  خشونة أو نعومة السطح .*
*أما في سرير الظفر  فيوجد نزوف مشظاة وتغير اللون للأحمر لقسم أو لكامل سرير الظفر وكتل تقرنية  وقد يحدث تغير اللون للأخضر المصفر في منطقة انفكاك الظفر مع نماء تقران  ما تحت الظفر قد تتكدس أنقاض متقرنة تحت الظفر مكونة وسطا ملائما لنمو  الخمائر والجراثيم *
*



*​*المعالجة وتتم بحقن التريامسينولون ضمن الأفة في النسيج حول الظفر  اوبتطبيق مرهم 5 فلور يوراسيل (efudix) ضمن ضماد كتيم*
*-فطار الأظافر  ويعرف  بأنه خمج فطري يصيب الأظافر وأسبابة أنواع من الفطور البشروية والبويغية  والشعروية والمبيضات البيض كما ويمكن للفطور غير الجلدية وفي حالات نادرة  أن تصيب الظفر وهنالك أربعة أنماط مدرسية لفطار الأظافر :*
*1-الفطار تحت الظفري القاصي ويتوضع في النهاية القصوى لسرير الظفر وما تحت الظفر مع إصابة ثانوية للأماكن الجانبية تحت صفيحة الظفر*
*2-الفطار الظفري السطحي الأبيض ويغزو صفيحة الظفر في أصابع القدم*
*3-الفطار الظفري التحتي الداني ويصيب صفيحة الظفر وخاصة ثنية الظفر الدانية *
*



*​
*4-الفطار الظفري بالمبيضات ويصيب صفيحة الظفر بأكملها*
*



*​
*التشخيص يعتمد على الفحص السريري والفحص المجهري والزرع*
*المعالجة بالمضادات الفطرية كالمركبات الإيميدازولية مثل الكيتوكونازول والإيتروكونازول والفلوكونازول  أوالتيربينافين*

*– تعجر الأظافر الضخامي clubbing Nails:*
*وتبدو الإظفار بهذا  المرض عريضة ومدورة ذات شكل محدب من كل حوافها (الإظفار بشكل زجاجة الساعة )  علما بأن التغييرات المرضية لاتحدث على الإظفار فحسب وإنما تتناول أيضا  السلاميات النهائية التي تصبح عريضة على شكل مضرب الطبل من جراء فرط النسيج  الخلوي تحت الجلد .وقد وصف ابقراط هذه الإظفار عند المصابين بالدبيلة  Empyem . لذا فقد دعيت أيضا بالأصابع الابقراطية غالبا ما تشاهد الأصابع  الابقراطية في أفات الرئتين*
*



*​*(  التدرن – توسع القصبات – ذات الرئة – الدبيلة – أورام الرئة ) وكذلك تشاهد  في الاضطرابات القلبية الوعائية – وعيوب القلب الولادية كما تشاهد في  الاعتلال العظمي المفصلي الضخامي وثخن الجلد والسمحاق وعند المصابين بأمراض  الغدة الدرقية .*
* إضافة لذلك فقد  تشاهد الأصابع التعجرية عند المصابين بالتشمع الصفراوي داء كروان – التهاب  الكولون القرحي ,وفي أمراض المناطق التي يعصبها العصب المبهم .*
*هذا ويعتقد بان للتعجراهمية تشخيصية قليلة . ذلك لترافقه بما لا يصل 50 مرضا مختلفا كما نشر .*
*كما وانه يمكن إن يظهر دون أن يكون خلفه أي مرض على الإطلاق .*
*المعالجة :معالجة المرض المسبب للتعجر*

*– خطوط بو BEAU'S LINES*
*



*​*إن  خطوط بو ما هي إلا أخاديد معترضة تبتدئ من أم الظفر ثم تتقدم نحو الطرف  القاسي له إثناء نموه وهي تحدث نتيجة اضطراب مؤقت في نمو الظفر خلال مرض  حاد مثل ذات الرئة –الحميات الانتانية الحادة – النكاف – الحصبة , كما يحدث  في الإفرنجي كما وشوهدت خط بو عند المصابين بعوز الزنك –وعند المصابين  بخثرات إكليلية – وبعد التعرض للرضوض الرضية وللبرد الشديد ... *
* كما وقد تحدث أيضا عند الانسمامات الكيميائية وعند إصابة النسج المجاورة للظفر بالالتهاب .*
* يبلغ معدل نمو الظفر  نحو 0.5 – 0,3ملم في الأسبوع ويستطيع المرء أن يستنج متى أصيب المريض  بالانسجام أو بمرض حاد من قياس الطول ما بين الطية الظفرية الخلفية وبين خط  بو لذا فإن لهذا الخط أهمية كبيرة في الطب الشرعي .*
*المعالجة :معالجة المرض الذي أدى لهذا الخط*

*– أورام سرير الظفر :*
*يمكن أن تحدث أورام  مختلفة لكلا الشكلين السليم والخبيث في أو على أم الظفر وفي سرير الظفر أما  العلامات المنذرة لهذه الأورام فهي : الداحس , الظفر الناشب , انفكاك  الظفر , حبيبوم مقيحو نزف تحت الصفيحة الظفرية , تغيرات بلون الظفر, كما  وقد تحدث أعراضا من الألم والحكة والنبضان مرافقة للأورام .*
*تتضمن الأورام  السليمة الثأليل والحبيبوم المقيح واليمفومات ووحمة الخلية الوحمية  والكيسات المخاطينية والليمفومات الوعائية (أورام كونن) وكيسات بشرانية .*
*أما السرطانة الوسفية  لفراش الظفر فنادرة وتحدث عادة في التهاب الجلد الشعاعي كما ويمكن أن يحدث  الشوكوم القرني تحت الظفر ويترافق بألم شديد تحت الظفر كما ويمكن أن يصاب  سرير الظفر بالأورام الجلدية قاعدية الخلايا أو شائكة الخلايا وأخطرها  الميلانوم الخبيث*
*





 ورم شائك الخلايا في سرير الظفر*​* الميلا نوم تحت الظفر MELNOMA UNDER THE NAIL*
*يتصف هذا الورم  النادر بأنه أكثر الأورام الجلدية خباثة من جراء غزوة الموضعي السريع  ,وانتقالاته الباكرة. يحدث هذا الورم بخاصة عند كبار السن وغالبا ما يتواضع  على نهاية إصبع الإبهام أو إصبع الابخس الكبير*
*






*​*تتوضع  الإصابة بهذا الميلا نوم أما على رحم الظفر أو على سريره أو على الطيات  الظفرية الذاتية أو القاسية أو الجانبية هذا و يصعب كشف الإصابة في بدء  المرض وذلك من جراء عدم إيلامها وأخذها لونا بنيا خفيفا يضرج إما جزءا من  الصفيحة الظفرية أو يصبغ الخطوط الطولانية للظفر, لكن ذلك اللون الخفيف لا  يلبث بعد فترة ليست بالطويلة إن يأخذ بالاغماق والاتساع والارتشاح متحولا  إلى عقيدة بنية سوداء لا تلبث أن تتقرح على الأغلب مؤدية إلى تخريب الصفيحة  الظفرية ومما يجدر ذكره بهذا الصدد . إن هذا الورم قد يتظاهر أيضا  باندفاعات بنية وردية عديمة الصباغ مما يدعى لتسمية هذا النمط من الورم  بالملا نوم اللاملاني.*
*الوقاية :يعتبر  الكشف والعلاج المبكران لهذا الميلانوم بشكل خاص والأورام الخبيثة بشكل  عام من المميزاتالحيوية بالنسبة للمريض لذا فعلى المريض أن يراجع الطبيب في  حال مشاهدة أية بقعة سوداء أو بنية .*
*ملاحظة:أي تنشوء حمامي أو وردي على الظفر وطياته . *
*المعالجة :تعتبرا لجراحة الإجراء الواجب القيام بها في الحالات الملانوما الخبيثة في حال وضع تشخيص مبكر لها.*
*كما ويعتقد كثير من  الأستاذة الجلديين الكبار بان إجراء الخزعة لوضع لتشخيص لهذا الورم مضادا  للاستطباب وذلك من جراء ما يتلوها من تأذ ثابت بإضافة إلى مكانية إحداثها  لنقائل لمفاوية أو دموية .*
*المتابعة : يعتبر متابعة المرضى المعالجين بشكل ثابت وبفترات متباعدة أمرا ضروريا للكشف عن حدوث النكس أو  النقائل السريعة.*

*-  الوبش ( ابيضاض الأظفار ) LEUKONYCHIA:  إنالتنقطات أو الخطوط البيضاء الظفرية هي أكثر تبدلات الإظفار مشاهدة كما  وأنها أكثر ما تشاهد لدى اليفعان وقد طرحت تفاسير عديدة لتعليل حدوث البياض  في الإظفار منها إن اللون الأبيض ينجم عن تقرانات غير تامة يصيب الصفيحة  الظفرية , وهكذا فان غياب نفايات النوى وانحباسها في الصفيحة الظفرية يؤدي  هذا الاضطراب الظفري كما وقيل إن سبب البياض يعود لحدوث فراغات هوائية ضمن  الصفيحة الظفرية .*
*                تأخذ التنقطات أو الخطوط البيضاء إما تشكلا نقطيا أو مخططا أو جزئيا أو تاما أو شاملا *
*1- الوبش النقطي: وهو  شائع جدا حيث نجد عددا متفاوتا من النقط الصغيرة البيضاء مضرجة لظفر واحد  ولعدة إظفار أو قيل بان سبب هذه التنقيط يرجع إلى رضوح أو اخماج فطرية , أو  اضطرا بات جهازية مثل الحمى التيفية أو التهاب الكلى . *
*2-الوبش المخطط :  يبدأ هذا الشكل من الوبش في الهليل عادة وبعدها تتقدم الخطوط البيضاء  المستعرضة نحو الأمام باتجاه الحافة الحرة للظفر كما أنها كثيرا ما تتكرر  رمما يجعل الظفر مخططا ,هذا ويمكن أن يكون الوبش المخطط ارثيا , إضافة إلى  المسببات الرضية .*
*



*​*3- الوبش الجزئي : لا يصيب هذا الوبش الجزئي كامل الإظفار ,وقد يرافق التدرن – التهاب الكلى – داء هودشكن - الجذام *
*4- الوبش الكامل :  يصيب جميع الأظفار , وتتلون عند الشكل من الوبش كامل الصفيحة الظفرية بلون  ابيض حواري متجانسة ,كما وتصبح هشة لدرجة أن الحافة الحرة للظفر نادرا ما  تصل إلى ما فوق الظفر كما ويبدى أكثر المرضى كيسات بشروية .هذا وقد يكون  سبب الوبش الكامل ارثيا أو انه يمكن أن يترافق أفقيا مع الحمى التيفية  –الجذام تشمع الكبد والتهاب القولون القرحي ونقص الألبومين بالدم وقضم  الإظفار.*
*



*
*الوبش بنقص ألبومين الدم

*​*المعالجة  :  تقوم معالجة الوبش على تجنب العوامل الآلية والمداخلات التجميلية المتعلقة  بالجليدة , كما وتقوم على معالجة كافة الأمراض و بخاصة الجهازية المرافقة  للوبش اذا ما وجدت *

*–  تقعر الأظفار ( الإظفار الملعقية ) koilonychia:*
* تكون كامل الصفيحة  الظفرية تقريبا في تقعر الأظفار مقعرة أو بشكل الملعقة بحيث انه لو وضعت  قطرة من الماء على ذلك الظفر لما سقطت هذا وغالبا ما تكون الأظفار عند  الأطفال خلال السنة الأولى من العمر مقعرة ,إضافة لأنه قد يتواجد تقعر  إظفار عند الكهول دون أن يكون لذلك ثمة دلالة مرضية . يصيب تقعر الأظفار ,  إظفار عدة أصابع أو أباخس في الأغلب الأحيان لكن نادرا ما يصيب جميع  الأظفار . كما وتكون الصفيحة الظفرية في الأظفار الملعقية رقيقة , تميل  للتهشم من حوافها الحرة ( هشاشة الأظفار onychorrrhexis) يمكن أن تنجم  الأظفار الملعقية عن خطا في استقلاب الحديد ,حيث يكون استقلاب السستئين  منخفضا , وهي احد أعراض متلازمة بلومر فنسون( عسرة بلع +أظفار ملعقية +لسان  أملس بلون لحمي) كما وان هنالك أشكال أخرى لتقعر الإظفار وتكون كمرض إرثي  لصبغي جسدي سائد . إضافة لذلك فقد تنجم الإظفار الملعقية عن أسباب آلية  بخاصة عند العمل في جو حار رطب أو عند استعمال صوابين قلوية ,أو التماس  المديد مع المواد الكيمائية ومنظفات ومنتجات بترولية ,كذلك تنجم عن الرض  المتكرر كما هو الحال عند ميكانيكي السيارات وصانعي الأحذية .*
* أما الأمراض الجلدية  التي تترافق مع تقعر الأظافر فتشمل : الصداف- الحزاز المسطح – داء رينو –  تصلب الجلد –فرط التقرن الراحي الأخمصي – داء الكيسات الزهمي المتعدد  –الأشعار السبحية – كما لوحظ الأظفار الملعقية عند المصابين بالإفرنجي –  كثرة الكريات الحمراء وفي الداء الإكليلي وفي قصور أو فرط نشاط الدرق –  ضخامة النهايات أو مجهولة السبب*

*



*​
*المعالجة :  يعالج عوز الحديد إذا ما كان هو السبب كما وينصح باستخدام الصوابين  القلوية ,إضافة لتجنب الأسباب الآلية ومزيلات طلاء الإظفار التي تزيد  الحالة سوءا .هذا و يجب معالجة الأمراض الجلدية والجهازية إذا ما كانت  مرافقة لتقعر الإظفار . وليكن معلوما بان ترطيب الإظفار بمرهم دهني طوال  الليل يفيد في المعالجة . *
*- الأظافر المنقرة pitted nails :*
*تتصف تغيرات هذا  النمط من الأظافر بانخفاضات صغيرة بحجم رأس الدبوس في الظفر الطبيعي مشابهة  للكشتبان المستخدم عند الخياطين . ويمكن أن تكون هذه التغيرات الباكرة  كعلامة للصداف أو الحزاز المسطح أو التهاب الجلد الأكزيمي المزمن او الحاصة  البقعية أو التهاب المفاصل الرثياني أو مجهول السبب.*

*






*​*                                                         أكزيمة مزمنة                                 صداف*

*-  حثل الظفر الناصف median nail dystrophy :*
*يتألف من انشطار  طولاني أو تشكل نفق في الخط المتوسط للظفر محدثا ما يشبه شجرة الشوح على  الجليدة ويستمر للامتداد نحو الخارج مع نمو الظفر وتعتبر الرضوض العامل  الرئيسي لحدوثها ويمكن أن يكون السبب ورم حليمي في أم الظفر *

*



*​

http://www.dailymedicalinfo.com/articles/a-150


----------



## اني بل (19 مايو 2015)

*- هشاشة الأظافر Onychorrhexis :*
*يمكن أن ينجم تقصف  الأظافر نيجة  الاستعمال الزائد للصوابين القوية وغطس اليدين المديد بالماء  وعن مزيلات  طلاء الأظافر وقصور الغدة الدرقية وعوز الفيتامينات أ و ب  ويشاهد تقصف  الأظافر عند النساء المصابات بضعف في الدورة الدموية الناجم عن  تشنج  شرينات ذروة الأصبع *
*المعالجة وتعتمد على تجنب العامل المسبب وتناولالجيلاتين بشكل يومي وحقن التريامسينولون بواسطة الزرق النفاث*
*- الكيسة المخاطانية myxoid cyst :*
*يمكن أن تحدث الكيسة أخدودا سطحيا عريضا للظفر نيجة لضغطها على أم الظفر*
*






*​*- الأظافر الخضراء green nails :*
*أن   حدوث تغير بلون الظفر نحو اللون الأخضر بشكل تخططات معترضة للأظافر أو   اصابة الظفر بشكل كامل يكون بسبب الاصابة بالزائفة الزنجارية pseudomonas   aeruginosa وتعزى التخططات للمراحل المتقطعة من الخمج. *
*



*​*- الأظافر الصفراء yellow Nails:*
*تصبح الأظافر صفراء في كل من عطب الوريقة الخارجية الخلقي , *
*



*​*ومتلازمة   الظفر الأصفر (تتألف هذه المتلازمة من ثلاثة أعراض هي : اصفرار الأظافر –   وذمة لمفاوية محيطية – انصباب جنبي ) إضافة لذلك فان اصفرار الأظافر  يشاهد  عند المصابين بالصداف والافرنجي وبعض السرطانات , كما وان هنالك  العديد من  الأدوية التي يؤدي تناولها لاصفرار الأظافر كمركبات التتراسكلين  هذا وقد  ينجم اصفرار ا الأظافر عن منشأ خارجي كما هو الحال عند بعض  المرضى الجلديين  الذي يتعالجون خارجيا بكل من الانترالين والرزورسين إضافة  لذلك ما يحدث من  اصفرار للإظفار عند المدخنين والمصورين من جراء كل من  مادة النيكوتين  الموجودة في السجائر و ملامسة الأصابع للمواد المظهرة  للأفلام .*
*المعالجة :تقوم   معالجة الأظافر الصفراء على تجنب العامل المسبب وعلى معالجة الأمراض   الداخلية التي أدت لحدوث الاصفرار وعدم تناول مركبات التتراسكلين إلا تحت   إشراف طبي.*
*- انعقاف الأظافر  يمكن   لضخامة الأظافر أن تحدث أظافر تشبه المخالب وينتج هذا النمط من الأظافر  عن  الرضوض المتكررة أو الإضطرابات الوعائية المحيطية أو إهمال تقليم  الأظافر*
[*



*
[/
*- رضوض الأظافر : غالبا   ما يؤدي الرض القوي على الظفر لحدوث نزف تحت صفيحة الظفر معطيا لونا  أسودا  مكان النزف ويزول هذا اللون مع تقدم نمو الظفر وقد يؤدي الرض إلى  انقلاع  الظفر ونمو ظفر جديد*

*





http://www.dailymedicalinfo.com/articles/a-150
*


----------



## اني بل (19 مايو 2015)

نمو الاظافر بطريقة خاطئة

حينما يكون الاظفر تحت ضغط متقطع يزداد سرعة نموه ، وإذا تم قص الاظافر  بطريقة خاطئة فإن اتجاه نموها يتغير ، وكل حالة من هذه الحالات تعتبر من  اهم اسباب حدوث زيادة في نمو الاظافر تحت الجلد في اصابع القدم الكبرى ،  ومن هنا يجب الحرص على عدم استعمال الاجذية الضيقة ، كما يجب أن يتم قص  الاظافر بشكل أفقي ، وبذلك تنمو بشكل طبيعي ، وكذلك يجب تجنب قص جانبي  الاظافر، وبذلك ينمو الاظفر في خط نموه الطبيعي وهو الذي يأخذ الاتجاه  الطولي الاساسي مع تقوس محدود في سطحه ، كما يدب استخدام الحذاء المناسب  لمقاس القدم تمامآ دون زيادة أو نقصان ، لأن استعمال الحذاء غير المناسب قد  يساعد على نمو الاظافر بطريقة خاطئة

عادة قرض أو عض أو قضم الاظافر 
قرض أو عض أو قضم الاظافر عادة سيئة شائعة بين بعض الناس ، بل هناك من يقرض  الجلد الموجود على جانبي الظفر ، وما ينتج عن هذه العادة من تشققات في  الجلد والاظافر يساعد على حدوث العدوى الميكروبية و الفطرية و حدوث السنط و  العدوى بالديدان الدبوسية و هزال الجسم وضعفه نتيجة للسميات الموجودة في  الاظافر
وقد اتجه بعض الباحثون في تفسير السبب في حدوث هذه الحالة إلى راوسب نفسية  تستمر مع الطفل ، وإن كان البعض يؤكد أنها علامة على الذكاء ، والبعض الاخر  يقول أنها من ملامح الشخصية العاطفية ، ويصاحب ذلك سلوك انفعالي ، وهي  ظاهرة للتفريغ عن التوتر العصبي و القلق ، وهي منتشرة بين الاطفال والصغار  وحتى الكبار الذين يعانون من التوتر العصبي ، فتظهر على الصغير نتيجة  لحرمانه من العطف والحنان والمداعبة من الكبار أو نتيجة لزيادة التوتر في  جو المدرسة أو المنزل
و علاج عادة قرض أو عض أو قضم الاظافر يتم عن طريق علاج السبب بمزيد من  العطف و الحنان و المداعبة للصغير وعدم ضربه باستمرار ، كما يجب التظاهر  بعدم الاهتمام بما يفعله ( سواء بالتوبيخ عند قضمه للاظافر أو الاستسحان  عندما يتوقف عنها ) لأنه في الحالتين يشعر باهتمام الاهل بكا يفعله مما  يدفعه إلى محاورتهم ، أما بالنسبة للكبار فيكون العلاج باستخدام العلاج  السلوكي و تناول عقاقير مضادات القلق التي يصفها الطبيب المعالج

تحفر الاظافر

هو ظهور بعض المناطق الغائرة على سطح الاظافر والتي لا تتعدى حجم رأس  الدبوس ، ويحدث ذلك بطريقة عشوائية وطريقة منتظمة على شكل خطوط طولية أو  عرضية
هذه الحفر تحدث نتيجة لكثرة تنظيف الاظافر و تكرار استعمال مزيلات الالوان ،  أو عند قص و تنظيف الجلد الرقيق المغطي لسطح الاظافر ، كما يقد يحدث  التحفر عند الاصابة ببعض الامراض الجلدية

حدوث تورم في الجلد حول الاظافر وتلون الجلد بلون داكن

قد يحدث التورم الجلدي الخفيف حول الاظافر ، وقد تتلون باللون الاسود أو  البني الداكن ، ويعرف كل ذلك باسم الالتهاب الفطري في الاظافر ، ويحدث ذلك  غالبآ نتيجة لوضع اليدين في الماء لفترات طويلة ، ويصاحب ذلك تشقق بالجلد  خصوصآ في المنطقة المحيطة بالاظافر ، مما يساعد بعض الفطريات أن تنفذ إلى  داخل الاظفر وتحدث بذلك خللآ في المنطقة التي ينمو من خلالها
وهكذا تحدث المتاعب التي قد تصل إلى حد سقوط الاظفر تمامآ ، ومن هنا ننصح  باستعمال القفازات عند استعمال اليدين في غسل الاواني أو الملابس أو اداء  الاعمال اليدوية الاخرى التي تستدعي وضع اليدين في الماء أو المواد القلوية  أو الصابون

طريقة العناية بالاظافر حتى لا تنكسر

- يجب الحذر ( بقدر الامكان ) من ملامسة المنظفات والمذيبات والمواد المبيضة للاصابع فترة طويلة
- يجب عدم غمس اليدين لمدة طويلة في الماء ، مع استعمال ( الجوانتي ) إذا تطلب طبيعة العمل ذلك
- عدم استخدام اظافر اليد لالتقاط اشياء معدنية مهما كانت رقيقة أو خفيفة الوزن
- يجب عدم ادارة قرص التليفون بالاصابع ، والافضل استخدام قلم بدلآ من ذلك
- لا يجب ازالة طلاء الاظافر ( المانكير ) بصورة متكررة ، والافضل اصلاحه  باضافة طبقة جديدة من الطلاء ، وتجنب تكرار استعمال المزيلات ( مثل  الاسيتون ) والتي قد يؤدي تكرار استعمالها إلى حدوث تقصف الاظافر
- تجنب استعمال الاظافر الصناعية لانها تهيج الجلد وتضر الاظافر الحقيقية،  وتجنب مقويات الاظافر لانها تسبب انفصال اظفر بسبب احتوائه على فورمالين حر  ، إلا في حالة الضرورة القصوى ولأقل وقت ممكن
- عدم استعمال الالات الحادة ( مثل المبرد ) في ازالة الطلاء حتى لا يؤدي ذلك إلى سهولة تكسر الاظافر أو ظهور حفر صغيرة بها

الاظافر بيضاء ، تغير لون الاظافر

تكون الاظافر بيضاء إما نتيجة عيب خلقي أو مكتسب ، وفي النوع الخلقي تكون  جميع الاظافر بيضاء ويكون الكراتين ضعيفآ ، وذلك أقل اصابة تسبب لها تليفآ ،  أما النوع المكتسب ففي الغالبية العظمى يصاحب التسمم المزمن بالزرنيخ

و الاسباب الاخرى لتغير لون الاظافر هي :

- عوامل خارجية : مثل الصبغات لبعض الادوية الموضعية كـ الميكروكروم
- التقدم في السن ، مما ينتج عنه تلف في الظفر ، ويصبح الظفر اصفر اللون
- الالتهابات الفطرية والكانديدا
- الصدفية : وتجعل الظفر اصفر أو بني اللون
- بعض الادوية مثل التتراسيكلين تجعل الاظافر لونها اصفر

كيف تقص وتبرد اظافرك ؟

من الضروري أن يكون قص الاظافر بشكل افقي ، وذلك لكي نتجنب حدوث عدوى في  جلد الاصابع ومن اجل نمو الاظافر بشكل طبيعي ، ويراعى عدم قص جانبي الاظافر  ، كما يجب الاهتمام بعملية نظافة الاظافر بحيث لا تؤدي إلى تعرية الطبقة  التي تربط بين الاظافر وجلد الاصابع ، وإذا حدث ذلك يمكن أن يبدأ التهاب  الاظافر وتبدأ المتاعب
ويراعى عند استخدام المبرد أن يتم تحريكه على الاظافر في اتجاه واحد وليس ذهابآ وايابآ حتى لا تتعرض الاظافر للتقصف

شكل و لون اظافرك الطبيعي يشير إلى المرض الذي تعاني منه

- الاظافر الشاحبة أو الباهتة :  يكثر فيها البقع البيضاء التي تدل على فقر الدم ( الانيميا ) الناتجة عن نقص الحديد
- الاظافر الزرقاء أو الرمادية : تدل على أن هناك مرض بالقلب أو مرض بالرئة
- الاظافر الخضراء : تشير إلى اصابة بالبكتيريا (عدوى بكتيرية ) أو فطرية
- الاظافر السواداء :  تدل على اصابة فطرية، ووجود بقعة سواداء و/أو زرقاء بالقرب من قاعدة الظفر  قد تكون كدمة سببها اصابة أو ضغط على الاظفر، إن وجود البرقشة الصغيرة  السوداء ذات الحافة الحادة بالاظافر سببها في الغالب اصابة بسيطة وفي حالات  نادرة قد يكون سببها اضطرابات في تجلط الدم أو عدوى اصابت صمامات القلب
- الاظافر الصفراء أو البنية : تدل على مرض الثعلبة أو الصدفية أو نقص المواد الزلالية أو اضطراب الكبد أو القلب ، قد تنشأ عن نيكوتين السجائر
- تقعر الاظافر : تشير إلى وجود اضطراب في الدورة الدموية
- الاظافر السميكة : قد يكون سببها مشاكل في الدورة الدموية ، تأتي متزامنة مع تصلب الشرايين
- الاظافر المفلطحة : قد تنبيء عن مرض رينود ، و الاظافر المفلطحة التي تتسم بالرقة وتتخذ شكل الملعقة سببها في بعض الاحيان نقص التغذية مثل نقص الحديد
- الاظافر البارزة : تعبر عن مشكلة تنفسية ، وقد تنشأ عن حالات جلدية مثل الصدفية ، الحزاز ، أو عدوى مزمنة بمنبت الظفر
- الاظافر النبوتية ( الشبيهة بالهراوة ) : تشير إلى وجود عدوى بالرئة ، سرطان الرئة ، أو امراض القلب الخلقية
- التحزيزات المارة عبر الاظافر : تشير إلى وجود مثل البرد
- اظافر القدمين المنحنية و السيمكة : هي نتاج طبيعي للشيخوخة والضغط على القدمين نتيجة ارتداء أحذية ذات مقاسات غير صحيحة
- الاظافر الهشة : قد  تكون احداعراض حالة مرضية كامنة مثل العدوى الفطرية أو مشكلة في الغدة  الدرقية أو نقص غذائي وبخاصة فيتامين أ ( بيتاكاروتين ) أو البروتين 

اصابات الاظافر غير الميكانيكة ( امراض الاظافر )

- قد تنتج عن امراض الجسم  ، فقد تصاب الاظافر بلون ابيض يظهر على هيئة نقط صغيرة أو خطوط أو يشمل  اللون الابيض نصف الظفر أو كله أحيانآ ، والاخيرة تحدث عادة نتيجة عوامل  وراثية أو بعض الامراض مثل الحمى التيفودية ، أما إذا كان اللون الابيض  يأخذ مساحة تصل إلى نصف الاظفر أو ما شابه به ذلك فقد يكون هذا نتيجة لبعض  الامراض الداخلية مثل مشاكل الكليتين أو ضعف الدورة الدموية الطرفية أو بعض  الاصابات الداخلية الميكروبية المزمنة مثل بعض حالات الاصابة بالدرن
- قد تنتج عن امراض تصيب الاظافر نفسها بشكل موضعي  ، وهذه الامراض قد تكون ناتجة عن اصابة ميكروبية أو غير ميكروبية ،  وبالنسبة للاصابة التي تسببها الميكروبات فقد تكون فيروسية أو نتيجة  بكيتريا أو امراض فطرية والتي تعتبر اكثر الامراض انتشارآ ، وتعرف باسم "  تينيا الاظافر" و المرض يسبب تشوه في الاظافر وتكسرها وتفتتها وتساقطها في  حالات الاصابة الشديدة ، والمرض يصيب عادة الاشخاص الذين يتعاملون مع  الصابون أو المياه أو الكيماويات المختلفة بصورة مستمرة حيث يؤدي إلى تهتك  اسنجة الجلد حول الاظافر ويسها اختراق الفطريات إلى داخل مادة الاظافر ،  لهذا نجد هذا المرض يتنشر بين ربات البيوت و الطهاة .
اما الامراض غير الميكروبية  التي تصيب الاظافر فهي عديدة وأهمها الصدفية وهو مرض غير معدي يصيب اظافر  المرضى الذين يعانون من الصدفية بنسبة تتراوح بين 10 – 20% من الحالات ،  وكذا مرض الحزاز الذي قد يصيب الاظافر بدون ظهور اي اعراض على الجلد ويظهر  على هيئة حفر طولية غائرة بالاظافر تقسمها بشكل طولي مميز ويصبح الظفر  رقيقآ عرضة للتكسر بسهولة مع تغير لونه إلى اللون الداكن
- احيانآ تتكون تحت الاظافر طبقات جلد سميكة ( يفيد استخدام الكورتيزون  ومشتقاته في العلاج ) ، كما قد تتعرض الاظافر لاصابات تغير من شكلها مثل  الاظافر المقوسة نتيجة لعوامل وراثية أو احيانآ لوجود عيوب خلقية بالقلب أو  تليف الكبد وبعض امراض الجهاز التنفسي المزمن والاصابة بالدرن وبعض  الامراض الخبيثة ، كما قد تصبح الاظافر سميكة للغاية وقد تصاب ببعض الاورام  الحميدة ( مثل السنط الناتج عن الاصابة ببعض الفيروسات والاورام الليفية و  الحسنات ) لكن الاورام الخبيثة نادرة في الاظافر

الالتهاب المزمن للاظافر :

وهو من الامراض الشائعة التي تصيب الظفر ، ويحدث هذا النوع في الاشخاص  الذين تتعرض ايديهم للماء فترة طويلة وخاصة الذين يعانون من برودة في  اليدين ، وهذه العدوى شائعة في مرضى السكر وفي النساء اكثر من الرجال ، وفي  بعض الاحيان نجدها في الاطفال نتيجة مص الاصابع ، وتبدأ الاعراض بورم خفيف  عند قاعدة ظفر أو اكثر ويشعر المريض بألم عند الضغط عليه ثم يتكون الصديد  تحت ثنية الظفر ، وهذه العدوى تسببها بدرجة كبيرة الكانديدا ، أما الميكروب  العنقودي فإنه يساعد على اختراق طبقة الكراتين عند قاعدة الظفر

والعلاج يكون بالمحافظة على اليد وجعلها جافة باستمرار باتداء جواتني قطن  وفوقه جوانتي جلد عند استعمال المياه ، واستخدام مرهم نيساتين في المراحل  الاولى في المساء ، ومرهم جثتامين في الصباح

انفصال الظفر غير المسبب :

هو انفصال الظفر بدون ألم وبدون سبب ظاهر ، وتحدث في الاشخاص الذين يطيلون  اظافرهم والذين يستعملون الماء بكثرة ، ويبدأ انفصال الاظفر عند قمته  ويستمر حتى يقع ويحدث ألمآ إذا التهب المكان أو اصيب، ومن الاسباب الاخرى  لانفصال و سقوط الاظافر:

- اسباب جلدية : الصدفية ، الالتهابات الفطرية ، الاكزيما
- اسباب طبية عامة : ضعف الدورة الدموية الطرفية ، نقص افراز الدرقية أو زيادة افرازها ، زيادة افراز العرق
- الاصابة : نتيجة العمل والتعرض المستمر للاصابة
- اسباب وراثية
- ادوات التجميل : مقويات الاظافر ، الاظافر الصناعية

العلاج يكون بازالة الجزء المفقود من الظفر ويوضع 15 % سلفاستاميد في 50%  كحول بخاخ أو استعمال الكورتيزون الموضعي المحتوي على مضاد حيوي ونيستاتين  تحت الظفر 3 مرات يوميآ

اظافر الاقدام النامية للداخل ( الاظفر المنغرز في الجلد ):

وهي اظافر الاقدام التي تنمو داخل الجلد المحيط بها مسببة أحيانآ عدوى ، وألمآ معوقآ عن الحركة
إن ارتداء احذية شديدة الضيق قد يؤدي إلى هذه الحالة ، ومن الاسباب الاخرى  الاصابات والعدوى الفطرية والشتوهات في بنيان القدم أو تكرار الضغط والقفز  على القدم اثناء التريض ، غير أن اشهر الاسباب القص الخاطيء لاظافر القدمين  ، وافضل طريقة لقص اظافر القدمين هي استعمال قصافة اظافر القدم وليس المقص  ، وقص الاظافر في خط مستقيم بعرض الظفر بحيث تكون أطول قليلآ من الاطراف  اللحمية للاصابع
لا تقص الاظافر على شكل منحني أو تقصها بحيث تكون شديدة القصر
لتخفيف الم الاظافر المنغرز في الجلد ( النامي إلى الداخل ):-

- ضع كمادات دافئة أو اغمر قدميك في ماء دافيء لتخفيف التورم والالم
- إن رفع القدم قد يفيد أيضآ
- غمر القدم في الماء يلين الظفر أيضآ إلى درجة كافية تمكنك من غرس قطعة  صغيرة من القطن بين حافة الظفر والجلد ، وهذا يساعد في الاقلاق من الضيق  ويسمح للظفر بالنمو للخارج دون الضغط على اللحم المجاور

إذا اصيب الجلد المحيط بالظفر بالعدوى الميكروبية ، فإستشر طبيبك الذي قد  يصف لك مضادآ حيويآ أو يجري عملية صغرى يقتطع فيها جزءآ صغيرآ من الظفر  النامي للداخل

العناية بالاظافر

للحفاظ على الاظافر يراعى ما يلي :

- عدم قص الاظافر عند الثنيات الجانبية حتى لا تتعرض للالتهابات
- ان استعمال الاسيتون في ازالة طلاء الاظافر يعرضها للجفاف و التشقق ويجب تجنب استخدامه بالتقليل من استخدام المانكير
- في حالة تكون الاظافر ناعمة و مقشرة يتم استخدام الجيلاتين و الفيتامينات و المعادن باستخدام علاجات موضعية تقوي الاظافر
- في حالة وجود اظافر جافة هشة تكون نتيجة للتعرض للماء بكثرة ، وهنا يجب  تجفيف اليدين تمامآ بعد ساتخدام الماء مع دهانها بمرطب جيد ويمكن دهانها  بطبقة من زيت الخروع
- في حالة ظهور نتوءات حمراء حول منبت الظفر فهذا يدل على وجود حساسية بسبب استخدام دهانات تحوي الفورمالدهيد ويجب الابتعاد عنها
- لحماية اظافرك من التشقق ( نتيجة تعرضها للكيماويات وللمياه اثناء غسيل  الاطباق والقيام بالاعمال المنزلية ) ينصح بارتداء قفاز أثناء ذلك
- يراعى عدم الاسراف في استخدام طلاء الاظافر حتى نتجنب استخدام الاسيتون
- يراعى عند استخدام المبرد أن يتم تحريكه على الاظافر في اتجاه واحد وليس ذهابآ وايابآ حتى لا تتعرض الاظارف للتقصف
- لـ علاج الاظافر الهشة تغمس الاظافر في عصير ليمون ( أي عمل حمام لها )
- لـ علاج تشقق الاظافر ضعي حول اظافرك جليسرين ليغذي الجلد حول الاظافر ويمنع التشقق
- لا بد للعناية بصحة الاظافر الاهتمام بالتغذية الجيدة ، لان سوء أو نقص  التغذية يؤدي إلى ضعف الصحة العافة الذي سيؤثر على صحة الاظافر ، كما يجب  علاج هذا الضعف أو الانيميا بالفيتامينات و المعادن اللازمة ، وأهم معدن هو  الحديد ، ويجب ملاحظة أن المرأة تتعرض لانيميا نقص الحديد أكثر من الرجل  بكثير بسبب النزيف الشهري المتكرر واعباء الحمل والولادة ، مما يضر بسلامة  اظافرها ، ولذا يجب مراعاة هذه الناحية بالاقبلال على تناول المأكولات  الغنية بالحديد ، مثل السبانخ والكبدة والبيض والبطاطس والخضراوات واللحوم
- تجنبي تنظيف أو تقليم الاظافر وهي مبللة لأن ذلك يعرضها للتقصف
- لا تبالغي في جعل اظافرك طويلة حتى لاتتعرض للاصابة ولتجنب تجمع الاوساخ اسفلها
- عالجي أي عدوى فطرية تصيب الاظافر في بدايتها ، لأن علاجها يطول ، وعليك  استشارة الطبيب متى لاحظتي أن اظافر بعض الاصابع صارت سميكة جافة فاقدة  للبريق

وصفات خلطات لتقوية و جمال الاظافر :

- زيت الزيتون لتغذية الاظافر وزيادة صلابتها :

المكونات :
3 ملاعق صغيرة زيت زيتون
3 ملاعق صغيرة خل التفاح
صفار بيضة واحدة

التحضير :
تخلط المكونات جيدآ ، وتحفظ في الثلاجة ، ويستخدم هذا المستحضر بصفة متكررة  في دهان الاظافر ، ويمكن الاستعانة في ذلك بقطعة من قطن لدهان الاظافر  والانسجة الميطة بها

- غسول من الليمون لجمال اظافرك :

المكونات:
1 ملعقة صغيرة عصير ليمون طازج
1 ملعقة صغيرة يود أبيض

التحضير :
تخلط المكونات جيدآ ، وتحفظ في زجاجة ، ويفضل استخدام فرشاة صغيرة لينة في  دهان الاظافر والاتسجة المحيطة بهذا المستحضر ، ويفضل كذلك أن يتم الدهان  مرة في الصباح واخرى في المساء بصفة منتظمة
يؤدي استعمال هذا المستحضر إلى نتائج باهرة تظهر بعد عدة اسابيع من الاستعمال المنتظم 

- وصفة الزيوت الغنية بالبروتين للعناية الفائقة بالاظافر :

المكونات :
صفار بيضة واحدة
4 ملاعق صغيرة ملح طعام
4 ملاعق صغيرة زيت خروع
1 ملعقة صغيرة عسل سائل
1 ملعقة صغيرة زيت جرثومة القمح

التحضير :
تخلط المكونات جيدآ ، وتحفظ في زجاجة
يفضل استخدام هذا المستحضر بمعدل 2 - 3 مرات اسبوعيآ على الاقل ، ويفضل أن  يكون ذلك كل مساء قبل النوم ، ويراعى استخدامه في الطلاء عدة مرات خلال  المرة الواحدة ، بمعنى ان تدهن الاظافر بطبقة من الطلاء ثم تترك لتجف ، ثم  يكرر الطلاء عدة مرات

هذا المستحضر مغذي جيد للاظافر ، حيث يعمل على تقوية الاظافر والمحافظة على سلامتها ، ويزيد من مقاومتها للتشققات والاصابات

- عصير الخيار لتقوية الاظافر

هذه وصفة غذائية ، فقد وجد أن تناول عصير الخيار الطازج بصفة يومية يعتبر  غذاء مقوي للاظافر ، وهذا ما ستلاحظينه بنفسك بعد الانتظام على تناول هذا  العصير لبضعة ايام ، حيث تكتسب الاظافر صلابة وقوة وجمالآ

- كريم البيض لتغذية اليدين والاظافر :

المكونات :
صفار بيضة واحدة
1 ملعقة زيت عباد الشمس
1 ملعقة صغيرة من الطين الاسوانلي

التحضير :
تخلط المكونات جيدآ وفيما فوق وتحت الاظافر ، ويترك حتى يجف ، ثم يشطف بالماء
يعمل هذا المستحضر على تغذية بشرة اليدين والاظافر والحفاظ على الرطوبة الطبيعية لهما


----------



## اني بل (19 مايو 2015)

*ما هي أسباب وعلاج ظهور خطوط ونقاط بيضاء على الأظافر*



يعانى الكثير منا من ظهور خطوط أو نقاط أو بقع بيضاء على الأظافر وتدل  العلامات البيضاء على الأظافر على نقص الزنك في الجسم، وعدم حصول الجسم على  كفايته من الزنك، وعادة تقل نسبة الزنك في الجسم بسبب الضغط العصبي وكذلك  عند زيادة ممارسة الجنس لدى الرجل حيث يفقد كمية من الزنك مع زيادة إفراز  المني الغني بالزنك.


ما هي أسباب وعلاج ظهور خطوط ونقاط بيضاء على الأظافر

*الأمراض التي تؤدي الى ظهور بقع بيضاء بالاظافر*:​ 

أمراض الفطريات
نقص الكالسيوم والزنك يؤديان الى ظهورها
التعرض المستمر الى البرد
كذلك هي من اعراض فقر الدم “الانيميا” الناتجه عن نقص الحديد مع ظهور الاظافر شاحبه وباهته
بعض أمراض الكبد والكلى
 ولعلاج الخطوط والبقع البيضاء على الأظافر يمكن في هذه الحالة تناول  الأغذية الغنية بالزنك مثل المحار والجمبري والزنجبيل الطازج واللحوم  الحمراء والسمك والبازيلاء الخضراء والفاصوليا واللفت والمكسرات والبيض  والشوفان والفول السوداني واللوز.
ومن الهام أن يتناول الشخص الأطعمة الغنية بالحديد والكالسيوم وفيتامين  (ب) والبوتاسيوم لأنها مواد غذائية مفيدة للأظافر بل ولباقي أعضاء الجسم  وتتمثل في منتجات الصويا والكرفس والزبادي والبيض وفواكه البحر…
ومن الأطعمة الأخرى الهامة لتقوية الأظافر وتغذيتها اللوز ،الثوم، السبانخ، التونة، القرفة


http://www.3rbdr.net/ما-هي-أسباب-وعلاج-ظهور-خطوط-ونقاط-بيضاء.html


----------



## Maran+atha (19 مايو 2015)

شكرا للموضوع المميز جدا 
اختى الغالية اني بل 

ربنا يسوع المسيح يشفى كل مريض 
يارب كل الناس تشفى من كل مرض 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------



## اني بل (20 مايو 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا للموضوع المميز جدا
> اختى الغالية اني بل
> 
> ربنا يسوع المسيح يشفى كل مريض
> ...



ربنا يباركك


----------

